# Buying an Urn for my baby girls ashes



## PallyD

Hi, I lost my baby girl at 19 weeks and we are cremating her. I would like to buy her a brass urn for her ashes, does anyone know what size I would need to get? Sorry I know her ashes are not going to be much so I didn't know if 3 inch high is enough. I apologise if I have upset anyone by asking this question. TIA


----------



## blav

Yes, that would be big enough. It will be a VERY small amount of ashes. Hugs to you and I'm very sorry for the loss of your daughter.


----------



## Bride2b

I agree it would be enough. We picked up Berties ashes and they have put him in a little plastic one. Its about 5-6 inches tall but you can feel there isnt much in there x


----------



## PallyD

Thank you ladies that's a big help. I've been feeling a bit lost and didn't want to end up buying something to be told its not the right size.


----------



## amotherslove

<3 i hope you find an urn that speaks to your soul<3


----------

